# Starcraft 2 Beta later this month!



## grit (Feb 11, 2010)

Get on to Battle.net and sign up to be included in the lottery


----------



## grit (May 7, 2010)

You can now get a beta key if you preorder online from game to play until its released.

I got my key yesterday and yes its been 12 years of waiting but its been worth it. Its a fucking excellent game.

So any other urbs RTS fans?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 7, 2010)

ooooh

just what I DONT need

more computer game crack


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 8, 2010)

Ive been playing it for a few weeks now . Completely love it


----------



## The Groke (May 9, 2010)

Never played the original.

Fired up the beta last night for a crack.

It's...just another cookie cutter RTS as far as I can see?

Admittedly I am not the greatest fan of this genre (I do like DoW and DoW2 and "bigger" games such as the Total War series) but I was expecting something a little different, a little awesome.

Will give it another go, but it seems...workmanlike and uninspiring so far.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 11, 2010)

Its good.

Very good!

The animations are amazing, as expected from Blizzard!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 11, 2010)

Winning a simple novice online game of SCII is seemingly impossible..


----------



## grit (May 12, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Winning a simple novice online game of SCII is seemingly impossible..



I've been spending a lot of time on http://www.sc2armory.com

Read the forums about build orders and start watching the high level replays on yourtube seach for huskstarcraft


----------



## grit (May 12, 2010)

Anyone want to trade bnet ids? See if we can get a few urban games going.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 15, 2010)

whats yours? I;m fusillichris (I think)


This game is growing on me. It's a steep learning curve but once you get a handle on the units and counters a deeper level of srtagey emerges. The frantic clicking adds an element of twitch games play to the RTS. I have been playing Protoss and managed some epic battles with hordes of void rays cloaked under a mothership. In fact in one I got through three fleets of voidrays and three motherships before getting a win. Im now trying to workout some colossus tactics, but its fun to watch them fry the zerg. I also have managed a few zealot rushes, I feel slightly guilt charging in and killing all the harvesters in the first 8 mins..

Of course I have also been horribley and mercilessly beaten too..


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 17, 2010)

I spent sunday going Zerg crazy. The Zerg are classic Blizzard creations, utterly disgusting they communicate in growls, squelches and fart noises. The 3D portraits when you click on the units are fantastic, one particularly disgusting 3D alien vomits on the camera when you tell it to mutate into a buliding..

of course the Zerg are fekking imposibley difficult... I have been making huge swarms that just get machine gunned to death..


----------



## grit (May 17, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I feel slightly guilt charging in and killing all the harvesters in the first 8 mins..



8 minutes is a very late rush, I'd imagine you are coming up against decent opposition at that time.

What league are you in?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 17, 2010)

copper  

im basically rubbish

got one in 5 today


----------

